# An Alexander Rocket Bike



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2017)

So here is the Alexander Rocket bike I bought.  As you can see, it is in "as found" condition.  One interesting feature is the B.C. Jiffy kickstand welded to the bottom bracket tube.  The finish on the head badge is bubbled and crusty; it appears this bike went through the fire at Alexander's Paris, Texas workshop.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2017)

My first mock up the bicycle; there are still some small issues that need worked out.  Some of the parts are not quite period correct but that will be addressed in due time.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking great! 
Congratulations, Brant, and welcome to the Cult of The Rocket 
I'm not done trying to convince you to leave that frame and fork the way it is. What a story it has.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looking great!
> Congratulations, Brant, and welcome to the Cult of The Rocket
> I'm not done trying to convince you to leave that frame and fork the way it is. What a story it has.



+1,I'm with Scott on this one.
Nice and shiny is cool,but this one has a history that should be preserved . Just my opinion of course.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2017)

The badge with some of the crude removed.





View attachment 430050


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 2, 2017)

I think history would frown on repaint on one of the few "burnt" finish Rockets left. Side by side this bike and a restored bike, this one would get all the attention from the serious bike geeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2017)

I mocked mine up about 100 different ways till I settled on this.   Catfish


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 2, 2017)

it's only original once-that's original as it gets-do your self a big favor and do not paint this work of art.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 2, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looking great!
> Congratulations, Brant, and welcome to the Cult of The Rocket
> I'm not done trying to convince you to leave that frame and fork the way it is. What a story it has.




Thank you for everyone's input; I have no plans to repaint this as I am very pleased with how it currently looks.  I am just looking for a few parts from the correct period and with more suitable patina/rust to compliment the frame/fork.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2017)

Glad to hear, you've decided to "leave it be"
as the Rustjunkie says. 
The Rocket is a fantastic looking bike, and to have one with its legendary burnt finish is really something special.
Just throw some wheels and handlebars on the fire, and you're all set.
Love the New Mexico back drop.
It sure looks right at home.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 3, 2017)

I just researched the fire,I had no idea just how extensive it was . You really do have a very unique part of history there,glad to see you are preserving it,I admire that.


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2017)

Can you post your findings? Or the link?


----------



## JimK (Mar 3, 2017)

These are as cool as it gets. I wish I had something like that to play with. Though it goes against everything that I like to do (I love clean and shiny), I agree with the others and say I am glad that you are not painting it. It looks fine the way it is.

JimK


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 3, 2017)

catfish said:


> Can you post your findings? Or the link?



Mostly what I found was about the fire itself,not the Bikes so much.I saved some stuff to my computer at home,will post it later.Quick story here.  https://community.nfpa.org/community/nfpa-today/blog/2015/09/24/historic-fires-paris-texas-1916


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2017)

The 1916 Paris, Texas fire was much too early to have been involved in the fire that destroyed the Alexander Rocket facility.


Dale Alan said:


> Mostly what I found was about the fire itself,not the Bikes so much.I saved some stuff to my computer at home,will post it later.Quick story here.  https://community.nfpa.org/community/nfpa-today/blog/2015/09/24/historic-fires-paris-texas-1916


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 3, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> The 1916 Paris, Texas fire was much too early to have been involved in the fire that destroyed the Alexander Rocket facility.



OK,thank you. Sorry about that,I just gave it a quick look and saved it .I should have researched it before posting .What year did it happen ?


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2017)

Early 40s


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 3, 2017)

catfish said:


> Early 40s



OK,thanks. I remember seeing mention of multiple fires.I will do some digging.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## then8j (Mar 4, 2017)

How did you acquire such a rare bike? Is there a story to it or did I miss that?


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow that is a different looking bike!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 4, 2017)

then8j said:


> How did you acquire such a rare bike? Is there a story to it or did I miss that?




A couple months ago I did a search on The Cabe and read all the threads related to Alexander Rocket bikes.  There was a thread in 2015 called: Alexander Paris Texas Rocket Bicycle Count off. 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/al...-post-your-bad-boy-here-for-all-to-see.77076/
One of the posts was a picture of three frames on the ground (two boys and one girls).  Anyway I called the fellow Caber, who posted the image, and asked if he would sell one.  After some thought he agreed to pass the bicycle on to me to which I am very grateful.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> Can you post your findings? Or the link?




From my research, there was a small fire in 1946 caused by gasoline fumes but not much damage was done.  In 1974 there was a significant fire to Alexander's building (this was after his death).  Likely the later fire affected a group of bicycles, including my example, that were then purchased by a Cabe member in 1985.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2017)

Just got the Rocket back from Aaron @ratrodz this week.  It took weeks to free the lucky 7 seat post.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 26, 2017)

Jennifer and I hitting the streets of Santa Fe on the Rocket, what a sweet ride!  Now Jenn wants the bicycle for herself, ugh....


----------



## rickyd (May 26, 2017)

Care to share technique to free seatpost I have one I cannot budge.


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

rickyd said:


> Care to share technique to free seatpost I have one I cannot budge.


----------



## ratrodz (May 26, 2017)

I soaked it with everything possible!  And yes, had to heat the lucky 7 up... didn't realize it was a foot deep, lol!!


----------



## ratrodz (May 26, 2017)

This was interesting to work on, but the end results were awesome!  Got to sneak a ride on this piece of history! ! !


----------



## 56 Vette (May 27, 2017)

Cool it's riding now, I say if she wants it, that's just a perfect excuse to find another one!! Thanks for sharing! Joe


----------



## Cooper S. (May 27, 2017)

rickyd said:


> Care to share technique to free seatpost I have one I cannot budge.



I soaked mine in wd40 and liquid wrench, and hit it with a hammer a lot


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 9, 2017)

New here and saw this thread and said "thank god he did not paint that fantastic find".


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2017)

Welcome to the Rocket family


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Jennifer and I hitting the streets of Santa Fe on the Rocket, what a sweet ride!  Now Jenn wants the bicycle for herself, ugh....
> 
> View attachment 472436
> View attachment 472435
> View attachment 472434



If Jennifer wants to paint it, PAINT IT! A bike this rare will always bring top dollar. They restored the Sistine and the Mona Lisa.


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 21, 2018)

the last fire was 1983.I bought out that stuff


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 21, 2018)

ratdaddy said:


> the last fire was 1983.I bought out that stuff




Hey Big let’s see a pic of yours !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 3, 2018)

on seat post removel.spay area with pb blaster.then tack weld aa 1.5 nut on end.flip frame over.put large wrench behind nut hit with hammer.I've took 100s out like this


----------

